
CompCert: Trust, but Verify (2013) - bootload
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1052
======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/daniel_bilar/status/801172154159075328](https://twitter.com/daniel_bilar/status/801172154159075328)

